# G-Body Stereo Upgrade Suggestions



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I have a 1985 Buick Regal and the stereo is shit. I mean worse than stock shit. The speakers rattle, and half the time the left side doesn't even work. I'm not looking to go crazy on this thing, maybe $500-$1000 total for the stereo. This isn't for competition. I just want a decent system that sounds good, but not some shitty WalMart junk. Can you make some suggestions?

Now I'm not an audiophile. I do know that the G-bodies had some wacky size speaker in the back - like 3x8.5 or something. I hear that 6x9s are too big for the back. So what do you suggest? I want to replace front and rear speakers with something decent. I'm going to put in a CD player. I also have a 10" sealed sub in a box that I used to have in a truck and managed to salvage when the truck was totaled. I think it was like an MTX (haven't even looked at it in years), but it was a pretty good one for the brand at the time. I might incorporate that to keep the cost down, unless someone has some good suggestions on a complete setup.

I know a lot of you guys really know your audio, so TIA for your suggestions and ideas.
Jeff


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

the speaker size for the back is 4x10, and yes 6x9's don't fit unless you use adapters :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 11 2005, 01:42 PM~3982176
> *the speaker size for the back is 4x10, and yes 6x9's don't fit unless you use adapters  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks LacN. 

Any other suggestions on a decent setup?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

autotoys sells a 4x10 adapter to 3.5 speakers


















Lanzar VX410









Kicker 4x10









Scosche SA41069 4x10 to 6x9 Speaker Adaptor


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

JUST SAY NO, to 4 x 10's.....


-qs


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 11 2005, 04:42 PM~3982176
> *the speaker size for the back is 4x10, and yes 6x9's don't fit unless you use adapters  :thumbsup:
> *


you need to open up the factory cut out if you wanna do 6 x9's... an adapter is if you wanna go down in size, not up... thats like saying you can get an adapter to go from a 5.25" to a 6.5", its ubsurd...

-qs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 12 2005, 04:01 PM~3988927
> *JUST SAY NO, to 4 x 10's.....
> -qs
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 12 2005, 07:04 PM~3988953
> *you need to open up the factory cut out if you wanna do 6 x9's... an adapter is if you wanna go down in size, not up... thats like saying you can get an adapter to go from a 5.25" to a 6.5", its ubsurd...
> *


Since you haven't payed attention to the hundreds of times these have come up, I'll make it really clear for you...

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Ts7hbz6lwLw/c...ch=%23120824000

Now tell me you can't go from a 4x10 to a 6x9 with an adapter...

I'll be waiting...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 12 2005, 06:04 PM~3988953
> *you need to open up the factory cut out if you wanna do 6 x9's... an adapter is if you wanna go down in size, not up... thats like saying you can get an adapter to go from a 5.25" to a 6.5", its ubsurd...
> 
> -qs
> *


know what the fuck you are talking about before you post.... that dribble that spews out of that peanut you call a brain is contagious and u might infect another person who wants GOOD info...


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 12 2005, 05:04 PM~3988953
> *you need to open up the factory cut out if you wanna do 6 x9's... an adapter is if you wanna go down in size, not up... thats like saying you can get an adapter to go from a 5.25" to a 6.5", its ubsurd...
> 
> -qs
> *


:uh: refer to brahma's link, if you want i can get pictures of the 6x9's in my lac, i'm using an adapter right now as the stock size is 4x10! :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

WTF? did anyone read my post or do you all ride the short bus?


oh and, im usually not this rude, but cuttiebuddie,


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on the adapters guys. Here's a question, however stupid: Should I be concerned with using 6x9s if I'm going to be running a subwoofer, since 6x9s are a little more "bassy" anyway? What I mean is, should I just run like 3" or 4" speakers and a sub? If I was going to channel most of the bass out the speakers anyway, should I bother with 6x9s?

That may be a stupid question (especially since I already have brand new 6x9s sitting in the box from another project that I could use), but it just had me wondering. 

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 14 2005, 10:31 AM~3999011
> *Thanks for the heads up on the adapters guys.  Here's a question, however stupid: Should I be concerned with using 6x9s if I'm going to be running a subwoofer, since 6x9s are a little more "bassy" anyway?  What I mean is, should I just run like 3" or 4" speakers and a sub?  If I was going to channel most of the bass out the speakers anyway, should I bother with 6x9s?
> 
> That may be a stupid question (especially since I already have brand new 6x9s sitting in the box from another project that I could use), but it just had me wondering.
> ...


I left the rear deck in my Monte Carlo open and mounted the 6x9's in the rear armrest on either side of the car. Leaving the rear deck empty allows the bass to get in the cabin easier  louder is better...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 11:38 AM~3999058
> *I left the rear deck in my Monte Carlo open and mounted the 6x9's in the rear armrest on either side of the car. Leaving the rear deck empty allows the bass to get in the cabin  easier   louder is better...
> *


YES!
I would not run rear speakers at all, and leave the by nine holes open for more output from the subs to enter the cabin area...
If you have subs in the trunk, there is no need to attempt bass from the by nines...


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

cut the rear deck out put in 4 6x9 ,4 channel amp tweeter up front you will get a good decent sound that what i got in my car the whole system only cost me $600 at circuit city


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 12:53 PM~3999446
> *cut the rear deck out put in 4 6x9 ,4 channel amp tweeter up front you will get a good decent sound that what i got in my car the whole system only cost me $600 at circuit city
> *


Wow...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 10:53 AM~3999446
> *cut the rear deck out put in 4 6x9 ,4 channel amp tweeter up front you will get a good decent sound that what i got in my car the whole system only cost me $600 at circuit city
> *




and you get the added pleasure of lookinig like a retard by anyone who knows anything about proper stereo imaging. :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401+Oct 14 2005, 11:53 AM~3999446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


notice the location.... EV's anyone :uh: :ugh:


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

sorry pitbull and snoop everybody don't have $$$ like you guys do we are got to start somewhere there alway room for upgrade if you ever hear a car from rhode island you be suprise read the topic before you reply


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 12:04 PM~3999523
> *sorry pitbull and snoop everybody don't have $$$ like you guys do we are got to start somewhere there alway room for upgrade if you ever hear a car from rhode island you be suprise read the topic before you reply
> *


noone said anything about having alot of money... all you need in the rear is a single pair of speakers not 2 pair shoved in the rear deck. you spent more money than you had to... you could have taken some of that cash and bought an inexpensive set of coaxils and mounted them in the front doors and had a much better soundstage.... and fyi Ive heard cars from RI and they sounded like shit...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm looking for some recommendations for "affordable" merchandise that sounds decent. This isn't for competition or anything. I certainly don't want it to sound like a giant rolling fart when I cruise either. Something "decent" is what I want for this car.  

I'm not sure what homie got for $600 specifically, but I'm really not looking to top a grand. You can get some decent sounding stuff that's affordable, but I don't to load up a WalMart shopping cart with crap either. :biggrin:


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

put door speaker huh it a regal to put speaker in a door of a regal you have to fab the door panel that will cost money how did i spend more money than i did for $600 a deck ,a amp ,4 6x9, wire kit all that for $600 how did i go wrong you tell me and yeah the baffle board for the rear deck


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 01:14 PM~3999619
> *put door speaker huh it a how did i spend more money than i did for $600 a deck ,a amp ,4 6x9, wire kit all that for $600 how did i go wrong you tell me and yeah the baffle board for the rear deck
> *


In your origional post, you failed to mention you also got a head unit and wiring kit with the $600... :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 01:14 PM~3999619
> *put door speaker huh it a regal to put speaker in a door of a regal you have to fab the door panel that will cost money
> *


This is how you put front speakers in a Regal...
Any color you want 78-87

http://www.qlogic.ws/2003/products/qforms_...&productID=4726


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 14 2005, 10:23 AM~3999675
> *This is how you put front speakers in a Regal...
> Any color you want 78-87
> 
> ...


Now those are pretty nice. How much do they go for?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 12:14 PM~3999619
> *put door speaker huh it a regal to put speaker in a door of a regal you have to fab the door panel that will cost money how did i spend more money than i did for $600 a deck ,a amp ,4 6x9, wire kit all that for $600 how did i go wrong you tell me and yeah the baffle board for the rear deck
> *


you said 600 for 4 6x9s and an amp....


you didnt say a deck, wire kit, install or any fabrication...
and I dont know how mechanically inclined you are but its not that hard to cut a circle out of a door........

I know Gbodies, I have 3 of them....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 14 2005, 01:25 PM~3999691
> *Now those are pretty nice.  How much do they go for?
> *


$150 is retail price on them...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 14 2005, 12:25 PM~3999691
> *Now those are pretty nice.  How much do they go for?
> *


shops sell them for about 200bux you can find them online for 120-150 a set... you will need to bend your emergency brake inward slightly for them to fit... its nothing major


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Let's play nice everybody! :angel:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 14 2005, 12:27 PM~3999710
> *Let's play nice everybody!  :angel:
> *


whos not playing nice


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 10:25 AM~3999696
> *you said 600 for 4 6x9s and an amp....
> you didnt say a deck, wire kit, install or any fabrication...
> and I dont know how mechanically inclined you are but its not that hard to cut a circle out of a door........
> ...


it eazy to cut a hole in a door but alot of pplz can't do that $600 for 6x9 wow the is some expensive speaker


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 12:31 PM~3999737
> *it eazy to cut a hole in a door but alot of  pplz can't do that $600 for 6x9 wow the is some expensive speaker
> *


thats why you put 6 1/2s or 5 1/4's in the front door and a pair of 6x9s in the rear 
you could have done it yourself and saved some cash...


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 14 2005, 01:25 PM~3999691
> *Now those are pretty nice.  How much do they go for?
> *


I have a set in my Blazer. I love them. Much better than the dash speakers. I was really suprised at the amount of midbass that I got out of them.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Oct 14 2005, 01:34 PM~3999758
> *I have a set in my Blazer.  I love them.  Much better than the dash speakers.  I was really suprised at the amount of midbass that I got out of them.
> *


Not to mention the correct imaging...


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 10:33 AM~3999751
> *thats why you put 6 1/2s or 5 1/4's in the front door and a pair of 6x9s in the rear
> you could have done it yourself and saved some cash...
> *


hope you know that speaker in the doors sux you get better sound from the kick panel


----------



## 84 barz (Sep 19, 2005)

yep some kick panels help out alot, thats what i got in the cutty


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 12:40 PM~3999796
> *hope you know that speaker in the doors sux you get better sound from the kick panel
> *


I know which locations sound better but I was giving you an option that was wallet friendly... but if you want to get technical about it midrange and tweeters in the kicks with a dedicated midbass in the door in a sealed enclosure and NO rear fill will sound better than what you posted but I dont think you would want to pay that much.... you dont want to get technical with me, Ill give you a brain tumor.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 01:40 PM~3999796
> *hope you know that speaker in the doors sux you get better sound from the kick panel
> *


So that's why you have four by nines in the back deck and tweeters up front? :dunno:


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

alot of pplz have that kind of set up if you look around in the lrm and most of them are on the cover now we not lookin for system that will pound just something to listen to mine is not the best but it sound nice


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big_dog401_@Oct 14 2005, 01:19 PM~4000059
> *alot of pplz have that kind of set up if you look around in the lrm and most of them are on the cover now we not lookin for system that will pound just something to listen to mine is not the best but it sound nice
> *


just because alot of people do it doesnt mean its the best way to go. Im sure you know of people that half ass install hydro's and Im sure you kno of people that do it the right way. Would you rather have a 4pump setup that can only get low 30s or a 2pump that can get in the 40s? Thats the same thing applies here, the suggestions that were given arent for "pounding" away they are for good sound. Ive built a few show cars and contrary to what you may believe how your system looks and is integrated into the car does matter to judges. Anyone off the street can hack up a ride and stuff speakers wherever they can and be satisfied with it. But they really dont know what they have and are missing out on until they hear and see a nice install that flows with everything.


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

i understand what your saying from tweeter to subwoofer and midrange all that stuff but like i said mine system is not the best is just something to listen to


----------

